# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Поведение человека в ситуации, опасной для жизни

## Asteriks

*Интересно, как ведут себя люди в стрессовой ситуации или когда есть опасность для жизни.
Говорят, что в подобных ситуациях человек сохраняет ледяное спокойствие, внешне  выглядит уверенно и непокол***мо, ситуация видится человеку как будто со стороны и в довольно замедленной форме, голова усиленно работает, проворачивая в уме разные примеры выхода из ситуации, что даёт возможность принять наиболее верное решение.
А когда уже всё позади - тогда у человека может начаться настоящая паника - страх, дрожь в руках и по всему телу, сердце чуть из груди не выскакивает.
ХОЧЕТСЯ УЗНАТЬ: все люди одинаково реагируют на подобные ситуации или всё-таки по-разному? У меня такого никогда не было. Возможно, только нечто похожее, как будто не со мной. А у Вас было?*

----------


## Irina

Со мной такое к сожалению случалось и неоднократно. Всё правильно описано. Только к постстрессовой ситуации ещё и слёзы можно добавить

----------


## Asteriks

Я тонула.  Но ничего похожего из написанного не замечала, Видела воду вокруг себя и сознавала, что что-то неправильное происходит.

----------


## Akasey

по отношению к себе, ХЗ. Как-то по неосторожности, ещё при работе на заводе, наступил на железную полосу, лежащую на ребре. Она поднялась и чуть не перерезала мне артерии (кожу сняло на горле), в этот момент не думал. Ещё был момент, сидел у подруги дома (теперь у жены), а мужик с 7 этажа выбрасывался. Зацепился за верёвки, и начал спускаться. На 5-ом я его вытащил (мы были на 5-ом), правда надавал ему хорошенько (со всего своего страха), и выкинул за двери (может апрометчивое решение, хз). После (минут через 5) зоходила жена с милицией, спрашивала у нас ли быврасывался, сказали что нет. Во  как бывает.

----------


## vova230

Тоже тонул, но голову не потерял и удачно выплыл, хотя и не должен был, потому как плавать не умею

----------


## Akasey

тонул и плавать не умею как и Вова, только не выплыл, а вытянули.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Был у меня довольно давно случай, когда мы с моей малолетней племянницей баловались на речке и не заметно для себя на глубину забрались... А плавец из меня - ну ни какой ... И вот когда ноги уже не достают дна, а река затягивает ... Начал я её к берегу выталкивать, а малая за меня уцепилась... А тут ещё надо и самому не утопнуть... Короче, выбрались мы таки в тот раз на берег. Поблагодарил я тогда в душе Бога, а так, особых эмоций не испытывал...
Вообще, в подобных ситуациях, просто делаешь то, что должен, и всё...
Ещё был случай, когда в лаборатории разорвало колбу с ЛВЖ - хлопок, и огненный фонтан - красиво...

----------

